

Numerous security holes in Tails 1.3 - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tails.boum.org/security/Numerous_security_holes_in_1.3/index.en.html

======
jwcrux
Looks like standard security patches for libraries needed by Tails, not
security holes in Tails itself.

